# Newbury Show - 13/14/15 May



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Is anyone planning on visiting the Newbury show? I looked at the website earlier http://www.southernmotorcaravanshow.co.uk/ and note that advance bookings close next Friday (22/04). As it seems to be our most local show we are thinking of going over for the weekend. If anyone else is planning on camping we could arrange a "Site Meeting", perhaps sometime on Saturday? Post a reply if you're coming, if a few are interested we are prepared to organise some sort of get-together.

Gaspode


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Is anyone planning on visiting the Newbury show? I looked at the website earlier http://www.southernmotorcaravanshow.co.uk/ and note that advance bookings close next Friday (22/04). As it seems to be our most local show we are thinking of going over for the weekend. If anyone else is planning on camping we could arrange a "Site Meeting", perhaps sometime on Saturday? Post a reply if you're coming, if a few are interested we are prepared to organise some sort of get-together.
> 
> Gaspode


Hi

We hope to be there sometime but not decided what day yet. Probably Friday & satursay ie staying two nights.

Motorhomer


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

All things being equal we shall go fri & sat and happy to meet up

paul & felicity


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We might be able to pop down as a day visitor - I shall have a word with the entertainments manager.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

This morning I found out that I was the lucky winner of a competion on the UKcampsite website .... the prize: tickets for the Newbury show. We didn't intend to go, other than as day visitors, because not only is it quite local to us but I have another commitment for Sunday; so now we'll be going Friday and coming home Saturday, camping in the UKCampsite pitch.

H


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

We have booked for Friday arrival in the general area, unable to get there sooner due to the dreaded work commitments. We look forward to meeting other members during the weekend and will post nearer the time for a rendezvous time/place. If anyone is familiar with the setup at Newbury perhaps they could suggest a suitable meeting arrangement. I think that Saturday afternoon would probably be a good time if a formal time/place is required.

Gaspode


----------



## 93135 (May 1, 2005)

*LOOK FOR THE TRAILER*

Mr and Mrs webwobin will be in attendance and parked close to the press area from Thursday onwards.
We sprouted a trailer since visiting a weighbridge! ouch THAT MUCH? So now the two PUT PUTs don,t hang off the back but are now dragged behind on another pair of wheels. DIY trailer made out of aluminium bits and bobs. Plus a critical apraisal of everything in all the cupboards - "when did we last need that" being the criteria.

If you come to Newbury (our local show) then there are lots of interesting country places to explore.

So if you spot our Scout with an ally trailer and an antenna or three sprouting from the top then stick you head inside and say hello.


----------

